# 2010 Halloween Forum Shirts and Hoodies



## larry

The 2010 shirts are NOW available to purchase! The design is based on our new mascot.

*SHIRTS AND HOODIES AVAILABLE HERE*

*GREAT news! We just opened a new shop!

*Shop now at: http://www.shareasale.com/r.cfm?B=800899&U=1204441&M=5108&urlink=

Thank you very much for your support!


*Older Shops:* 
http://www.cafepress.com/hforum
http://www.zazzle.com/halloweenforum

Cafepress and Zazzle each have their benefits. Cafepress seems to be cheaper, Zazzle allows more printing options and adding custom text to an item but is also more expensive.

(These items are listed at the lowest prices possible. We are not selling these items to generate revenue.)

THANK YOU!​


----------



## natascha

YEAH!!!!! I like the new mascot, I will have my shirt orderd today!!


----------



## MadDog

Sweet, love the new design!


----------



## 13mummy

Love it too, just waiting for my hoodie to come in the mail. =)


----------



## hurricanegame

Larry I will be ordering this year...missed out last year...I will have to place an order next week or so...that should be ample time I'm assuming to receive before October?


----------



## bayork

Wow....Great selection of shirts/sweatshirts/hoodies to buy this year...THANKS, Larry!


----------



## NOWHINING

I just ordered a couple of them. One I plan to give to my sister as a gift for XMAS.... or maybe Bday.


----------



## Guest

I'm having a hard time deciding which one I want. Have narrowed it down to defintiely a black one. Not sure which design or hoodie/ t- shirt; leaning towards a hoodie.

Wish someone would buy one for me and make my decision.  Will post my address on my profile page in case someone wants to send me one!! LOL j/k


----------



## Guest

creeepycathy said:


> I'm having a hard time deciding which one I want. Have narrowed it down to defintiely a black one. Not sure which design or hoodie/ t- shirt; leaning towards a hoodie.
> 
> Wish someone would buy one for me and make my decision.  Will post my address on my profile page in case someone wants to send me one!! LOL j/k


Okay, not really kidding. I wear a Medium!!! ..... kiddin'....lol


----------



## kprimm

Just ordered my sweatshirt, I'm so glad you all make this kind of stuff available.
I just absolutely love the new mascot. Is there any way we could talk to zombiepumpkins or someone to make a pumpkin carving pattern of our new mascot friend that we could down load and make some awesome pumpkins this year. Maybe we could send our pics this year of everyone wearing their shirts with their carved mascot pumpkins.


----------



## pumpkinman

Ordered mine today!


----------



## larry

I hope that some of you take pictures with your shirts. That is one of the best things! That is always awesome!


----------



## ghostuponthefloor

kprimm said:


> Just ordered my sweatshirt, I'm so glad you all make this kind of stuff available.
> I just absolutely love the new mascot. Is there any way we could talk to zombiepumpkins or someone to make a pumpkin carving pattern of our new mascot friend that we could down load and make some awesome pumpkins this year. Maybe we could send our pics this year of everyone wearing their shirts with their carved mascot pumpkins.



That is a great idea. I love the new mascot, as well. Will be deciding if I want a sweatshirt or a long sleeve shirt today and ordering mine!


----------



## Halloween Princess

A pumpkin stencil would be great. Checking out the shirts now.


----------



## Guest

Okay, I just ordered mine. 
I do hereby promise to wear it with pride. And to not mis-behave (too much) while I'm wearing it so I'll represent this forum with dignity. (yeah right. lol)
Don't normally wear shirts with words on them; excluding my 'Property of Jacksonville County Detention Center' shirt. Not a big fan of free advertising on my chest, but I made an exception. Especially since it's self- serving. The more I advertise the forum, the bigger the possbility that more people will join (as long as I'm acting right, as mentioned earlier), then there will be more ideas for me to steal.  
Plus, Larry promised to put me back on his 'good' list, since I've nagged him so much in the past.  That and the huge salary he's going to pay me for all the advertising I'll be doing.!! j/k


----------



## Gothikim

Just ordered mine, a long-sleeved black (duh) tee. I put my forum name under the image  Zazzle rocks in some ways!


----------



## katshead42

I love the mascot as well! He is so cute I've been calling him Chuckie.


----------



## malibuman

Got my shirt and cap ordered the other day.


----------



## Guest

malibuman said:


> got my shirt and cap ordered the other day.


we want pics!!!!! we want pics!!!!! we want pics!!!!!


----------



## bayork

My shirt arrived in the mail today...*took only 3 days* via STANDARD delivery. Will post a pic once the battery in my digital camera recharges.



Love the design!


...and here it is(it's the grey shirt from Zazzle):









​


----------



## Guest

GREAT looking shirt, bayork!!!
Can't wait to get mine! I am so excited!! lol


----------



## Eyegore

Does anyone know what shirt brand and model cafepress uses for their dark t-shirts?
I need to know if I should get it in large or XL!


----------



## larry

That looks great! Eyegore, I believe they sent me a Gilden. The sizes for Gilden (to me) seem accurate. XL is the right XL for me (If that makes sense).


----------



## bayork

FWIW: I got a L from Zazzle...it seems awfully small. Would have gone one size larger if I'd known ahead of time.

Zazzle's design looks to be an iron-on, not screen print. Would be interested to learn if the CafePress version is the same. Iron-on designs I've had deteriorate much quicker, so if CafePress is screen-printing, I'm already considering a second purchase.


----------



## Guest

bayork said:


> FWIW: I got a L from Zazzle...it seems awfully small. Would have gone one size larger if I'd known ahead of time.
> 
> Zazzle's design looks to be an iron-on, not screen print. Would be interested to learn if the CafePress version is the same. Iron-on designs I've had deteriorate much quicker, so if CafePress is screen-printing, I'm already considering a second purchase.


It looks like it fits perfectly!!  

I ordered from Zazzle, too. Normally wear a small but went with a Medium. The way I wash clothes, I'm pretty sure I'll shrink it. LOL


----------



## Madame Leota

I ordered mine from cafepress a couple of days ago. I debated between the regular t and the baseball jersey but realized if I got long sleeves I'd never be able to wear it much before Halloween with our Texas heat. I went with the standard black t, which goes with everything in my wardrobe . Last year, I went with a white ringer t, just for something different and, while I like the look of the shirt, it just wasn't the same as my black forum shirts and I don't wear it as often. So back to black it is.

Hope it comes soon. Can't wait!


----------



## Madame Leota

bayork said:


> FWIW: I got a L from Zazzle...it seems awfully small. Would have gone one size larger if I'd known ahead of time.
> 
> Zazzle's design looks to be an iron-on, not screen print. Would be interested to learn if the CafePress version is the same. Iron-on designs I've had deteriorate much quicker, so if CafePress is screen-printing, I'm already considering a second purchase.


Got mine from cafepress today and it is also a transfer rather than the screen print we've gotten in the past. Wish I'd known; I probably would not have ordered one this year. Was it in the info somewhere and I just missed it?
I gotta say, I'm pretty disappointed...


----------



## halloweencreature

Just ordered mine from Cafepress. I ordered a long sleeve black ladies t-shirt in the 2010 style, and a black sweatshirt in the 2009 style. Can't wait to get them


----------



## Guest

Mine was ordered from Zazzle; should get it tomorrow! Yippee!!! Too bad it's 90 danged degrees and a wee bit warm to be wearing a hoodie!! LOL will post pics, tho. LOL


----------



## NOWHINING

I GOT MINE AND MY SISTER"S today in the mail!!!! I am really torn between letting Spookyone have hers or wait until birthday....


----------



## malibuman

I got my shirt Monday and my cap Tuesday.


----------



## Guest

Got my hoodie (from Zazzle)... Wish I had gotten a small, but it'll do..LOL But really like it! And as soon as the temps get out of the 90's I'll be wearing it all the time. lol

Sorry can't show face due to those members that may watch America's Most Wanted.


----------



## larry

I LOVE seeing pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Madame Leota

OK - you asked for it! Sorry, it's one of those awful self-portraits and you can't see the entire shirt. 
But anyway, this is me and I am wearing the shirt!


----------



## joeys1976

Nice! I love the 2010 design!


----------



## Broomhilda

*Shirt Design*

SWEEET! Love the new design. Ordering NOW!


----------



## ezdoesit-tn

*WoW! These are great!!!*

I really like the 2010 shirts with the HF logo! Great job, just placed my order...


----------



## tigeredwards

i have ordered my dress for halloween


----------



## Brimstonewitch

I'm a little slow but ordered mine today! WHOO HOO! Can't wait.


----------



## estertota

Madame Leota so sweet t-shirt !


----------



## Brimstonewitch

I got my shirt from Cafepress the other day and have to say I'm super disappointed in the shirt itself. The design is awesome, but the shirt .... I dunno 

Just a word of caution to the plus size gals like myself, the v-neck t-shirt is SUPER short! against my other t-shirts it is easily 3 or more inches less in length. I feel like it barely covers my belly. 

I called Cafepress and they will gladly process a refund or let me try another shirt. I'm still debating what I would like to do because I REALLY want one, but I want it to fit properly. 

So if anyone has feedback on their other plus size shirts I would appreciate it.


----------



## go4costumes

Great stuff . I like it  i have ordered a jacket really good stuff


----------



## Dminor

Brimstonewitch said:


> I got my shirt from Cafepress the other day and have to say I'm super disappointed in the shirt itself. The design is awesome, but the shirt .... I dunno
> 
> Just a word of caution to the plus size gals like myself, the v-neck t-shirt is SUPER short! against my other t-shirts it is easily 3 or more inches less in length. I feel like it barely covers my belly.
> 
> I called Cafepress and they will gladly process a refund or let me try another shirt. I'm still debating what I would like to do because I REALLY want one, but I want it to fit properly.
> 
> So if anyone has feedback on their other plus size shirts I would appreciate it.


I'd make a suggestion to the forum to consider only using zazzle.com rather than cafe press & zazzle. I've used zazzle.com and spreadshirt.com and have had much better luck with their products.


----------



## CobhamManor

Zazzle worked out well for me. I got the t-shirt with the tree, statue, and moon on it, and I really like it!


----------



## IshWitch

I am so glad white is an option! Down here in FL black shirts aren't my favorite. 
Thanks!


----------



## Growler

Ok, any news on new designs for this year? With only about 47 days left, there isn't much time.


----------



## Shadowbat

I remember Larry saying he had a special design that was supposed to be unveiled in August. I think maybe he got tied up in the forum upgrade. I want a new 2011 design too.


----------



## hallorenescene

i want one. it will be awhile, but maybe i can get one soon. do they take bank cards? i don't have a credit card


----------



## Shadowbat

hallorenescene said:


> i want one. it will be awhile, but maybe i can get one soon. do they take bank cards? i don't have a credit card



Debit cards can be used just like credit cards.


----------



## Madame Leota

Shadowbat said:


> I remember Larry saying he had a special design that was supposed to be unveiled in August. I think maybe he got tied up in the forum upgrade. I want a new 2011 design too.


I hope it still happens. My wardrobe needs a new addition. 
Last year's turned out great, even though I was a little concerned at first about it being a transfer and not a screen print like the others. It has held up great though and I love it!


----------



## creeeepycathy

Mine from last year.  Have already started wearing it on the cool mornings we've been having here.


----------



## Growler

I got my sweatshirt from cafepress last year. It was really nice and I got it as an early b'day present so I could wear it out to our big dinner gathering in Oct. Unfortunately, we ordered a L which should have fit just perfectly. I could use the darn thing as a nightshirt. I've only worn it twice so I'm thinking of washing it in HOT and hoping it will shrink. I got the one with the HF logo and love it. I'm just hoping for something a little more scarey this year.


----------



## creeeepycathy

Growler said:


> I got my sweatshirt from cafepress last year. It was really nice and I got it as an early b'day present so I could wear it out to our big dinner gathering in Oct. Unfortunately, we ordered a L which should have fit just perfectly. I could use the darn thing as a nightshirt. I've only worn it twice so I'm thinking of washing it in HOT and hoping it will shrink. I got the one with the HF logo and love it. I'm just hoping for something a little more scarey this year.


I ordered mine from CafePress last year, too, and had the same problem with it being too big.


----------



## larry

I really had wanted to get what I planned out and about by now. Sorry for the delay. i have had a really big work load.

I am really hoping to get things done over this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## Madame Leota

larry said:


> I really had wanted to get what I planned out and about by now. Sorry for the delay. i have had a really big work load.
> 
> I am really hoping to get things done over this weekend. Thanks!


Things get in the way - totally understand! 
Can't wait to see what's in the works. Thanks for all you do!


----------



## larry

Update: 

The original plan that I wanted to do.. I cannot do yet because of the formatting of things.

What I was going to do was make most/all of all previous designs available. The problem is that they formatting of the old files need a lot of changes and converting to upload to Zazzle (I will not use cafepress in the future due to multiple issues).

So for now I am working on coming up with a back up plan. Hopefully I can bring those designs back, just not yet as I do not have the time and knowledge to convert for now.


----------



## Crunch

Gunna see if I can get my hands on a HalloweenForum sweater this year


----------



## bethene

I want to get the one from 09, still never have, last years is great too, maybe a money tree will grow in my yard, it is raining out,,, would love a zippered hoodie and a t shirt.....I really don't want too gory, can't wear it every where then(work) ,


----------



## MichaelMyers1

am too dying for another hoodie!! Didnt get last years, so wanting to make up for it for sure!!!


----------



## Crunch

MichaelMyers1 said:


> am too dying for another hoodie!! Didnt get last years, so wanting to make up for it for sure!!!


I'll second that.


----------



## halloweeny78

Just received my order from Zazzle yesterday! I couldn't be more pleased! With a hoodie and T from the old design and another T with the new logo I'm all set! While the new logo is great (and my wife's fave) I still like the old pumpkin trio with the stamp on the back. Much like everybody else I'm eagerly awaiting the new designs. Don't worry about the delays Larry, you've been quite busy with the site re-do and what not. We all understand. Keep up the fantastic work!


----------



## Crunch

Hey Larry, do you still have the back print from the 2009 clothes? I like the CERTIFIED HALLOWEEN FANATIC stamp but I like the 2009 2nd place front print. I was wondering if you had the stamp so I could customize the 2nd place winner sweater to have the stamp on the back.


----------



## toddsdarlin

Is there a 2011 logo yet available for shirts and hoodies?


----------



## larry

Nah! I got way buried with work and server issues. BUT... There are plans for 2012 ... Earlier than ever before... It is our 10th year!

Thank you!


----------



## Billg

I was just curious - about how early prior to Halloween do new shirts and hoodies typically become available? Thanks.


----------



## larry

They normally come out right before Halloween.


Billg said:


> I was just curious - about how early prior to Halloween do new shirts and hoodies typically become available? Thanks.



Please note: I removed the link at the bottom of your post. It is against the rules to manually place a signature. Please use the signature feature in the settings menu/user cp. Thanks.


----------



## naznet

Sweet, love the new design!


----------



## edenhazard1438

i have a great one.this shirt is really awesome.i can give you the source from where i got.you can try.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

looking forward to seeing the new design for 2012. Love the older designs, trying to decide what I'd like to order. too many good choices!


----------



## Druidess

larry said:


> Nah! I got way buried with work and server issues. BUT... There are plans for 2012 ... Earlier than ever before... It is our 10th year!
> 
> 10 years? Wow!! Cant wait to see the designs!


----------



## grimreaper1962

larry said:


> Nah! I got way buried with work and server issues. BUT... There are plans for 2012 ... Earlier than ever before... It is our 10th year!
> 
> Thank you!


Will there be LARGEsizes available for us who are large framed? Just asking.


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Gotta think bigger sizes will be offered, as they have in the past. Hope the new design incorporates the 10th anniversary in some way


----------



## ScreaminScott

Hi all, I made a snarky comment on facebook about the cost of the hoodies. I'm sorry. I was having a bad day. And I couldn't find the facebook post to take it back!

Anyway, they look great! I will look into getting one of the tshirts shortly.


----------



## whynotgrl666

I know im pretty clueless but is there any pic or info of shirts this year ? Are they available? Special for ten years ? Did i miss something ?* amy scratches empty head*


----------



## grimreaper1962

Hey guy's It's July 7th. Is there a plan in place for this year? And I know that this is year 10 for many of you so will there be a special anniversary hoodie?


----------



## Shadowbat

Larry mentioned that he was designing something special for the 10 year anniversary.


----------



## IshWitch

Thanks for all you do Larry!
The options are great and I sure wish I could get more use out of black shirts down here in FL 'cuz the graphics look great on the black! But appreciate the option of white! 
Val


----------



## Hallomarine

I went to both sites and saw nothing current. Will there be a 2012 design? How about zombie Presidential Candidates for the picture? That would be an interesting debate, wouldn't it? HM


----------



## Ilean

So looking forward to the design for this year. Yay 10 years going stronger and scarier than ever!


----------



## larry

Hopefully will be able to get this addressed and finished this coming week.....things have been craaaaazzzzy!


----------



## seelie8504

I'm so excited! I think I will be buying one this year for the 10th anniversary!


----------



## ☆Wicked☆

YAY I can not wait to buy one!!! Keep up the great work!


----------



## ghostuponthefloor

I am also very excited for the new shirts- cannot wait to buy one!


----------



## larry

It is only days away as soon as I get a chance to re-size (major re-sizing needed) and then applying them to products. MULTIPLE designs coming for a better choice.


----------



## Shadowbat

larry said:


> It is only days away as soon as I get a chance to re-size (major re-sizing needed) and then applying them to products. MULTIPLE designs coming for a better choice.



Awesome! Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Defenestrator

Personally, I'm looking forward to putting the finishing touches on all of my 2012 builds in my new 10th anniversary shirt!

I'm gonna get hot glue, paint, Great Stuff, Spar Urethane, and Drylok all over it, and then wear it with pride.


----------



## brandywine1974

Can't wait!!


----------



## Druidess

So excited! I almost bought last year. I'm glad I waited. Stoked about it being the 10th year! Thanks Larry!!


----------



## Gothikim

Not only are my tees and hoodies getting faded from MUCH wear, my Halloweenforum decal is fading and peeling up. I'd LOVE to be able to buy a new decal to fly my Halloween flag on the car! 
*whistles*


----------



## halloweennut088

Sweet cant wait to get one!!!!


----------



## Druidess

Did I miss an announcement that new ones are available?


----------



## larry

Thanks for noticing. They are... different kinds even.. I was organizing things a bit since there are even different shirts for what year that you joined the forum... etc.


Druidess said:


> Did I miss an announcement that new ones are available?


----------



## Ophelia

Drat, I'd been waiting to see the update. I had a $10 off coupon that expired on the 25th.


----------



## Druidess

Yay!!

Thanks Larry!!


----------



## Ophelia

Just an FYI for people, Zazzle has a 20% off coupon code today only: SUMMERISOVER Tomorrow it will be 15% off, an then 10% on Saturday. I was able to get my order in, and still save the $10 that I missed out on earlier.


----------



## Druidess

Ophelia said:


> Just an FYI for people, Zazzle has a 20% off coupon code today only: SUMMERISOVER Tomorrow it will be 15% off, an then 10% on Saturday. I was able to get my order in, and still save the $10 that I missed out on earlier.


Thanks for posting. Just ordered mine and Dismantled Soul's. Customization options are great!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Loving the new 2012 designs


----------



## KenVP

Any hooded sweatshirts ?


----------



## larry

KenVP said:


> Any hooded sweatshirts ?


There are some but not a lot. Which design were you looking for on a hoodie?


----------



## Druidess

My hoodie and dismantled Soul's T shirt arrived today. Absolutely perfect. Nice thick well made shirts. They are screen printed but it is done very well.


----------



## Gothikim

*2012*



Druidess said:


> My hoodie and dismantled Soul's T shirt arrived today. Absolutely perfect. Nice thick well made shirts. They are screen printed but it is done very well.


Glad to hear your shirts are good quality! Mine should be delivered tomorrow  I opted for a 3/4 raglan baseball style shirt, which smacks of 80s concert tees. I'm gonna ENJOY getting paint and Gripper and Drylok on that bad boy!


----------



## KenVP

larry said:


> There are some but not a lot. Which design were you looking for on a hoodie?


 I was looking for this in a black hoodly 2XL http://www.zazzle.com/halloween_forum_member_since_2009_shirt-235257447572240403


----------



## larry

KenVP said:


> I was looking for this in a black hoodly 2XL http://www.zazzle.com/halloween_forum_member_since_2009_shirt-235257447572240403


Do you like the design on the front or back. Both is good...but it does make the price go up.


----------



## KenVP

Back would be perfect if possible .


----------



## KenVP

Actually if its available large on the back then small like top left chest I would do both just as long as its not full size on the front. If possible can I get price for both front/ back & then just back in black 2xl pull over thanks so much


----------



## KenVP

My wife just pointed out black and our dogs wont be a good mix so can I go gray with this style design execpt member sine 2009 - Sorry I know im a pita LOL http://www.zazzle.com/hoodie_2_sided_print_pocket-235119769134009690


----------



## Growler

Where is the link to find the shirts/hoodies? I didn't even know they were out yet. Guess I missed the annoucement.


----------



## larry

There are a few (actually a lot) of new designs for this year at http://www.zazzle.com/halloweenforum
I plan on adding more hoodie designs this weekend.


----------



## larry

KenVP said:


> Back would be perfect if possible .


I added it and it should be available in 24 hours. 

At this time, I cannot create additional hoodies for the design (member since) do to time restraints. Hopefully I can create those designs in the future.


----------



## Crunch

I'm happy to see that the 2009 design keeps coming back every year. I hope this year I can find a way to get one ordered.


----------



## Mistress_Of_The_Dark

Just saw these and i really wish i had the spare cash cause i want a couple of them!! Would be great to wear to upcoming conventions to spread the word!


----------



## hallorenescene

my poor jacket is starting to wear out. maybe i'll get lucky and come up with new funds for a new one. i just love my old one


----------



## bethene

Me too Hallo, I have worn my hoodie so much that the sleeve edges are getting ragged, I want a new zippered hoodie,,, and a t shirt with either the member since 2007 or keeping the spirit alive,, have not decided yet,, wish I could afford both!


----------



## hallorenescene

i have a tshirt with keeping the spirit alive. i only wear it when i go out of town shopping. so it's in great shape.


----------



## IowaGuy

Any new stock for 2012?? I'm a full-length zip-up hoodie guy myself, I'll be your first buyer!


----------



## Marc Dahlquist

Sweeeeet!!


----------



## thanosstar

will there be 2013 stuff??????


----------



## Shadowbat

Larry?? LOL


----------



## NOWHINING

even I am due for a new hoodie!


----------



## Alan Craker

These are some great designs. I only wish there were more. I could design a Halloween clothing line for HalloweenForum for them to put on Zazzle. Feel free to Private Message me if you are interested, graphic design is my passion and I have been working with Zazzle for years. Your designs look great!


----------



## Killamira

Will there be new swag out this year? I sure would love to see some!


----------



## larry

It has been awhile. New stuff is planned!


----------



## CCdalek

larry said:


> It has been awhile. New stuff is planned!


I hope you do make new hoodies and T-shirts. I would definitely buy at least one if you did.


----------



## Marystratton

How can i have them ?


----------



## larry

Marystratton said:


> How can i have them ?


You can order them here: 
http://www.cafepress.com/hforum
http://www.zazzle.com/halloweenforum


----------



## EvilDog

Very cool. Should do stickers and magnets too.


----------



## Typhenstein

those are pretty cool!


----------



## Ednaturner

Wonderful collection to buy this year. I have already ordered mine.


----------



## weeping angel

I really like the first design with the skeleton!


----------



## FreakinFreak

I LOVE the new shirts! (well, been there a while... I guess I just woke up from a long sleep in my crypt)


----------



## zombiex

Nice Shirts!!


----------



## Pumpkie0

Just ordered my hoodie & joined tonight. So excited I have ordered a bunch of new halloween hoodies from the Fb pages but this one absolute best design


----------



## Dr. Hogback

Good job, good stuff


----------



## samking

where are the link to the shop?
i can't find it :/


----------



## jerrylcowan

Great New Designs, I think more design should be released.


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru

#weneedkeychains


----------



## NOWHINING

I really need a new hoodie. Mine is wore out and bout faded. HA


----------



## larry

GREAT news! We just opened a new shop!

Shop now through Black Friday for super awesome prices! 



Shop now at: http://www.shareasale.com/r.cfm?B=800899&U=1204441&M=5108&urlink=

Thank you very much for your support!


----------



## Diabolik

Larry, some very cool shirts there indeed. I just ordered a black tee with the Classic HF skeleton logo.


----------



## larry

Awesome! Thanks for your support!


Diabolik said:


> Larry, some very cool shirts there indeed. I just ordered a black tee with the Classic HF skeleton logo.


----------



## Diabolik

I got my shirt today. Looks great and it is super soft. I can already tell it is going to be a favorite!


----------



## thanosstar

Are their new shirts?


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook

Just got my shirt!!


----------



## Pumpkin215

Does anyone have a coupon code?


----------



## kuroneko

I'm very sad about my shirts. The quality of the printing isn't that great and most of the design has already starting flaking off after a few years. I don't even wear them that much compared to some of my other Halloween shirts. I have older shirts that I've worn more and they are in much better condition.


----------



## kuroneko

I wasn't able to edit my original reply, but I wanted to add that I did look up my order. I ordered from Zazzle in October of 2012.


----------



## andrewjose

Is there any offer for Halloween costumes currently?


----------



## Ladyfrog

Just ordered my shirt and sticker. Can't wait to wear it to work and around town!


----------

